

Ask HN: Am I the only one who think that the vim website needs an update? - alain_gilbert

Everything is in the title.<p>The vim homepage http://www.vim.org/ looks exactly like my grandmother wallpaper.<p>I believe that vim could be more attractive if the website was a little bit pimped up ! At least it would not scare all every new beginners that got a little interest for it.
======
anigbrowl
Considering that it's light years ahead of <http://www.gnu.org/> I wouldn't
get my hopes up.

------
macarthy12
Something like the new python site would be better...

Also <http://vim.org/> doesn't work.

Be nice if you could store your vimrc there too, with plugins etc and do
something like

vim setup username

and get everything set up as you like

~~~
alain_gilbert
Yeah exactly ! I have so many cool features in mind that the vim website could
have. But it need a decent UI.

Nobody would be even interested by these ideas with the look it currently
have.

And clearly the new python website is cool. For those who haven't seen it,
<http://preview.python.org/>

